

Did Groupon investors just get stuffed with a turkey? - ila
http://gigaom.com/2011/11/23/groupon-ipo-decline-stock-market/

======
awakeasleep
Sometimes I feel like sports commentary consists people cooking up stories to
explain a random number generator.

Even the dumbest sports commentary outshines this article, which consists of
500 words attempting to explain a company's entirety based on a two week price
fluctuation based on market whim (because there was no news regarding the
company)

------
protomyth
I really wish that articles like this would quit using a non-zero based y axis
graph to illustrate a drop. It looks dramatic but masks the actual percentage
drop.

~~~
dguaraglia
Indeed! I always joke about financial graphs using 'opening value' (or
whatever) as a base: if they used a 0-based graph, financial panics wouldn't
happen.

